# Anay one ever build a danelectro type guitar?



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm looking into eiter building or having someone build be a danelectro type guitar. does anyone ever built one before?

Here are the spec I'm looking for.
Mahogany hollow body
Masionite top and back
locking tuners
mini humbuckers
TonePros AVT-II
Maple neck (shape similar to an erinie ball Shiloette)
Ebony fret board


----------

